# Unterwasserhahnenfuß



## Frettchenfreund (17. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ist der Unterwasserhahnenfuß wirklich so gut gegen Algen oder ist das nur ein Gerücht? Ich habe auch jetzt irgend wo gelesen, das Zeug soll unheimlich schnell Wachsen und für Wassertiefen von bis 1,2 m sein.

Gruß  Volker


----------



## karsten. (17. März 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserhahnenfuß*

Hallo

jede Unterwasserpflanze (die wuchert ) ist gut gegen Algen 
da sie in Nahrungskonkurrenz zu den Algen steht .
Noch besser sind Pflanzen die geerntet werden und damit Nährstoffe aus dem Teich entfernt werden

die meisten sind schon froh wenn ihre Pflänzchen wachsen

so ganz einfach ist das mit __ Wasserhahnenfuß - Ranunculus aquatilis
leider nicht .  Ich habe auch noch keine Regel für dauerhafte Haltung
feststellen können . 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/15

ein Auspflanzen ist schwierig ,die Pflanzen sind so zart und reagieren empfindlich auf jede Umstellung.
Deshalb hab ich meine aus Samen gezogen ....
   
   

was ich glaube festgestellt zu haben :
kühles , leicht bewegtes Wasser kommt gut  
und Ranunculus aquatilis verträgt sich nicht mit allen Pflanzen

letztendlich bilden sich in jedem Teich andere "Platzhalter" und Gemeinschaften heraus
aber 
nur wenn man immer wieder neu besetzt und probiert .  


mfG


http://www.heimbiotop.de/ranunculus.html

und 

bei Werner  
 glaub ich


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. März 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserhahnenfuß*

Hallo Karsten

und Danke für die schnelle Antwort. In meinen Augen spricht ja viel dagegen sich diese Pflanze in meinem Teich zu setzen. Dann warte ich erst mal ab bis die anderen Pflanzen da sind und hoffe das die dann reichen un meinen Teich zu begrünen. 

MfG  Volker


----------



## karsten. (17. März 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserhahnenfuß*

was   spricht dagegen ?


----------



## axel (17. März 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserhahnenfuß*

Hallo Karsten !

Mir gefällt die Pflanze sehr !  
Ich hab auch so einen flachen Wasser durchströmten Bereich im Teich .
Wo hast Du den den Samen  für Deinen Unterwasserhahnenfuß  her ?

Lg 

axel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. März 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserhahnenfuß*

Hallo Karsten,

weil Du geschrieben hast: Sie verträgt sich nicht mit allen Pflanzen. Und dann habe ich betimmt wieder das Glück, dass ich gerade solche Pflanzen habe die es nicht miteinander können! 

Aber ich glaube ich werd es vielleicht mal irgendwann versuchen. Aber dann auch mit Samen. Vielleicht kanst Du Axel und mir verraten wo Du den Samen her hast.

Volker


----------



## Eugen (17. März 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserhahnenfuß*

Hallo Volker, hallo Karsten

Ich habe meinen Ranunculus aq. nun schon im 3. Jahr.
Direkt am Einlauf des Baches, der allerdings nicht permanent läuft, scheint er sich wohl zufühlen. Gepaart mit meinem doch recht harten Wasser (20° dH )
funzt es offentsichtlich. 
An 2 anderen Stellen hat er sich sang- und klanglos verabschiedet.

Dass es bestimmte Pflanzen geben soll, die "gut gegen Algen " sein sollen, halt ich nach wie vor für ein Gerücht.

Wenn ich mal im Frühjahr einige Fadenalgenpölsterchen habe, sind sie meist dort, wo sie angeblich nicht sein dürften. Am __ Wasserstern, an der __ Wasserpest, zwischen den Krebsscheren und auch am __ Hahnenfuß.
Interessanterweise konnte ich zwischen meinen Tannenwedel"plantagen" noch nie Algen beobachten, obwohl diese auf schlammigen,nährstoffreichen Substrat wachsen.

Sogenannte "Starkzehrer" stellen auch Nährstoffkonkurrenten für andere Pflanzen dar, die dann natürlich in deren Umfeld auch nur mickern würden.
Für mich ist ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis möglichst vieler Pflanzen in einem Teich das Nonplusultra. Da darf es dann ruhig vollsonnig und der pH über 8,0 sein.


----------



## karsten. (17. März 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserhahnenfuß*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> 
> 
> Vielleicht kanst Du Axel und mir verraten wo Du den Samen her hast.
> ...




nein , kann ich leider nicht .....

ist aus einem Teich der im Herbst Winter trocken geht 
dort hatte ich an Stellen ,wo welcher wuchs, Substrat entnommen ..

werner bietet doch welchen an oder bei 123  

mfG


----------



## Kimba95 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserhahnenfuß*

Hallo,
wir haben im letzten Herbst, als unser Teich fertig war, ein kleines Töpfchen __ Hahnenfuß (Ranunculus aquatilis) in die Mitte des Teiches gesetzt. Mittlerweile nimmt die Pflanze eine Wasseroberfläche von ca. 1 qm ein. Sie blüht auch wunderbar. Nun unser Problem: Die komplette Pflanze ist voller Fadenalgen, obwohl wir im restlichen Teich so gut wie keine Fadenalgen haben. Wie kann das und was kann man dagegen machen?


----------



## Silke (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserhahnenfuß*

Hallo,
bei mir wächst er auch recht gut, wuchert aber nicht. Durch das Baden haben sich einige Teile in die verschiedensten Ecken verkrümelt und dort wachsen sie wunderbar. Und blühen auch.


----------



## jochen (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserhahnenfuß*

Hi,



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> was ich glaube festgestellt zu haben :
> kühles , leicht bewegtes Wasser kommt gut
> und Ranunculus aquatilis verträgt sich nicht mit allen Pflanzen



kann Karsten nur bestätigen...

 

hier im Detail...

 

bei uns hat er an dieser Stelle leicht bewegtes Wasser, und unser Teich ist eher kühl und weich einzustufen..., (kh4-5, gh um die 6-7)

man kann denke ich auch erkennen, das der __ Hahnenfuß die ein oder andere Nachbarspflanze leiden kann...

auf dem Bild Tannenwedel, und __ Tausendblatt das bei uns sowieso wuchert.



so langsam weiss man was bei einem wächst...


----------



## Kimba95 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserhahnenfuß*

Hallo,
wir haben heute leider unseren Unterwasserhahnenfuß rausnehmen müssen. Er bestand nur noch aus Algen. Haben ihn jetzt ca. 10 cm überm Topf abgeschnitten und wieder eingesetzt, mal sehen was raus wird.


----------



## Naturfreund (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserhahnenfuß*

Hallo zusammen,

damit ich kein neues Thema erstellen brauche: 
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob diese Pflanze auch eine Art Unterwasser-Hahnenfuss ist?  Sie breitet sich ganz schön aus, hat (noch) keine Blüten und Teile brechen leicht ab. Ich habe mal zwei Teile aus dem teich genommen. Hoffe das Bild reicht für die Bestimmung.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterwasserhahnenfuß*

Hallo Mona,

sehr deutlich ist das Bild leider nicht. Es könnte eventuell Ranunculus trichophyllus sein - genauso gut aber auch eines der kleineren Laichkräuter.


----------

